# Check out DrDish's Show on IA5!



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Check out DrDish's Show! (it's on for a week i think) on IA 5...

here is some info on this from Sadoun's forum:
http://sadoun.net/viewtopic.php?t=4799


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

I watched it on the Website. It was pretty good. It is nice that we can see it over here in the states. Thanks.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It was shown today on a separate Channel at IA5.. 
The august show...

here is copy/paste of my post from somewhere else:

Well looks like it IS shown .. or being shown (not sure if permanent plans or temporary) on IA5's separate channel..

Was on today at Noon Central Time.. (that makes it - 5 .. from advertized above 17:00 GMT time)

They showed August show there.. (and actually still showing it as we speak.. it is being repeated now!

Here is an info on where it is - new channel uplinked at IA5:

11966 - H - 22000 (or 21991 - if have problems with 22000 on some receivers) Video RR Feed 6001 6002 6001 sid=14 RRSAT / [email protected] Feed 
(ENG/GER) www.rrsat.com (RRSAT Global Network) , www.drdish-tv.com ( 
Christian Mass - [email protected] , [email protected] ) ... - "RR Feed" is 
EPG name for it..

Enjoy...

P.S. If this is a permanent home for this.. - than will be no need to put those DVDs to UonTV channel.. (even though it's good also).. .. the more DrDish - the better! 
But here seems to be the same content.. that is advertized for his show on all those satellite locations.. 
I think so anyhow...


----------

